# If you were looking for a R/ASPC horse



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 29, 2005)

I am on the search for a new stallion. Taking my time and want to find Mr right. Doesnt have to be ASPC since my mares arent but it is more the look I want in my program then the registry (not meant to offend) so I am looking for a double reg. If you all know of any great farms to "shop" at could you please not post the horse as that isnt allowed but maybe give me some website addresses to start at.


----------



## srpwildrose (Jul 29, 2005)

My Webpage (NOT MY SITE)

I browse this site daily...........think there is one for sale on there.


----------



## squeaky (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi lisa,

We looked out of state. Most of the pony farms have horses that are under 38", but they just don't advertise them.

Try looking at www.royalponyfarm.com they have some AMHA/ASPC mares and some foals that are small enough to be hardshipped.

Also, try Martins Miniature Horses

They have some shetlands that are undersize as well. This is where our 36" Shetland stallion came from.

Amanda


----------



## alphahorses (Jul 29, 2005)

Try Getitia Matheny of Buckeye WC Farm. I believe she had several AMHR/ASPC colts this year and they always have really nice horses that do well. Getitia stands behind her sales too.

www.buckeyewcf.com

[email protected]

I would email her - I don't think she has this year's foals on the website. She has at least one AMHR/ASPC colt that is just DROP DEAD GORGEOUS. I don't know if he is for sale or not, but if he were, I would have bought him myself if he were not gray.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 29, 2005)

We have aspc/amhr horses and have one colt amhr but sire is double registered.We have another colt also. filipowiczfarm.homestead.com


----------



## alphahorses (Jul 29, 2005)

I just realized you are in ID. At one point Jessica Matheson in ID was offering the stallion pictured below. I don't know if she still is or what the price is, but you might want to contact her. Her website is:

http://www.spiritthunder.net

Please tell her Ronaele sent you


----------



## Lewella (Jul 29, 2005)

Squeaky is right, here in the Midwest almost all the Shetland breeders have some that will be small enough for AMHR but most don't advertise that fact. Royal Pony Farm, as she said, produces a lot of under 38's. Hopwood's Pony Ranch (www.hopwoodsponyranch.com - still under construction) in Nebraska also produces quite a few under 38's. Bellevue Farm (www.bellevuefarm.com) is one of the few that won't have anything under 38 - Eldon likes them up around 44 inches.





So, best advice, just look around for the type of pony you want and then ask the breeder what they have that will stay under 38!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 1, 2005)

I just wanted to add that I also recommend looking at Martin's Miniature Horses. I've known them and bought horses from them for about the last 15 years or so including B&L's Rock "E" Red Alert who is AMHR/ASPC registered. If you'd like to look at pictures of him, my new webpage (still under construction) is www.strasslein.com


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks guys I have found a couple so far i am very interested in but my timing isnt all that great.I am not the most patient of people and with everyone being gone or getting ready to go to congress looks like I will have to wait for replies sigh....


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 2, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]What are your requirements other than aspc amhr reg? Color preferences???[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Aug 3, 2005)

Lyn it doesnt even have to be ASPC it is more the look I am after I dont care about color but would prefer not gray or silver however the right horse will let me see right past any color





35ish to 36.50 ish refined i am not a head person so doesnt have to be "dishy" I prefer a nice horse head type of head not way into that break level kinda movement would prefer a nice flat kneed extension kinda movement.


----------

